# Camper shell for truck



## Mattie (Jan 28, 2013)

What is the best camper shell for the money for my 08 ford?  I'm not looking to spend 1200$.  I have even thought about buying one used and painting it.  I will only use it on hunting and fishing trips.  I just need to be able to lock my things away on the side of the road or river.


----------



## Davis31052 (Jan 28, 2013)

Craigslist is your friend. Be ready to drive and get it, and to repaint it as well. Leer and ARE are probably the best. 

You didn't say long or short bed, but here are a few. Also, check with local car dealers. Sometimes they have good toppers removed from trades.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pts/3535559314.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pts/3559766802.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/pts/3473090146.html


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 28, 2013)

Basic model from ARE should be considered. Might consider leaving it on most of the time - might save a little on gas mileage and would be able to protect cargo. Dave


----------



## soldier615 (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't know how far you are from Jasper county, but I have a leer that will fit a short bed F150.  It needs a little tlc, but has no cracks in it.  I'll sell it cheap if it fits your truck.  If you're interested, let me know.


----------



## mdhall (Feb 4, 2013)

I have an 06 f-150 and found a Raven with sliding, tinted windows and screens for $150 on Craigslist. Got it repainted for $300. They are about $1,200 new. I figure I did good.

Search "topper" "camper shell" and any brand name you can think of, people don't know how to list them.


----------

